# IH 434 renovation reasurrance



## Matt-Sancho (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello there,
I'm new here, looking for some advice and reassurance. I'm renovating a 1966 IH 434, i'm not very mechanical, i'm doing the simple basic things myself and have an excellent mechanic in my village who is doing the more complicated things for me. I've just drained the hydraulic oil and cleaned the filter (messy job!) so I had the filler plug and filter out. I then decided to drain and flush out the cooling system, as I wanted to get the antifreeze in there asap because of the cold snap we've just had, to cut to the chase I ran the engine to warm up the old coolent for a good few minutes before thinking maybe I should have refilled the hydraulic reservoir and got all of that put back together first. My question is, have I damaged the hydraulic pump or any associated parts by running the engine without any hydraulic oil in the system and with the filter not connected up


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will not know until you refill the hydraulic system and try the tractor. Usually there is enough residual oil to lubricate the hydraulic pump for a few minutes of engine operation.


----------

